# Funny pic my missus took!



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

My other half managed to take this yesterday and I think its quite funny!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice picture:thumb:


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Cute!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

First thought


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Just added 2 more of a white squirrel!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Errrgh - That squirrel looks evil


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW! an albino squirrel. First time I have seen one! :thumb:

Here...you might want to send these guys the photo

Thanks for posting.

Maxtor.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

That albino must be pretty rare? i wonder if he gets picked on by the others? lol


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Cheers guys!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Now where have I seen that before? 

S


----------

